# Recommendations for Reloading 10ga



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anybody have recommendations on what loader to get for 10ga reloading (steel). I have a MEC Jr for 12ga. Seems to work fine but I have been out of the reloading arena for about 11 years so I am kind of lost (so what else is new :beer: ) Any suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## psegriz (Jun 28, 2004)

Get another mec jr for 10 ga or just get the kit and make it werk.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

PorkChop,
If you think you are gonna get into it and load alot of shells. I would spend the extra money and get a Ponsness Warren single stage. They are really really well built machines and they will last you the rest of your life. The thing I like about them is that they hold the intire shell up to the base of the crimp. On other presses when you go to crimp you can buckle the case. They are more expensive than the mecs.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Most people don't practice with a 10 so I would get the kit for your mec and reload a mess of shells right after the season when components might be on sale once a year and be done with it, but I'm cheap :lol:


----------

